# Boot Manager on GNex?



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I am thinking of giving this Boot Manager thing a shot. I really like the ROM I am on, it is super stable and runs very smooth. I am meticulous in how I setup my ROMs and I refuse to use TiBu, however that makes wiping and flashing new ROMs very time consuming.

I was curious if Boot Manager runs well? Will my ROMs run just fine and can I add themes and tweaks the the ROMs individually and not affect the other?

Also how reversible is the setup process if I decide I don't want to use it any longer?

P.S. Boot Manager Pro shows up as not being compatible, even though the description lists the Gnex. The Lite version shows up as compatible.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Boot manager is a great tool to have. It really helps when you want to try a new rom but don't wanna boot into recovery/make backup/factory reset and all that.

Some roms have a little trouble with loading gapps. There are boot manager specific gapps on the boot manager website though. As for the rom itself, you will not notice it run any different than the phone rom once it boots up and settles in. Yes you can add themes/mods/tweaks thru it as well.

If you choose not to use it anymore, just delete the app or don't use it. It won't hurt anything. I had it on my X and when I got the Nexus, I installed it but never used it until they updated it.

I have the pro version so I know for sure that it works. Good luck and have fun with it.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

I guess I will give it a shot.

Only issue is the Gapps (BM specific version) and weather or not certain ROMs work with it right?


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Pretty much. I have BAMF Paradigm installed right now in slot one and was able to get their gapps package to install fine. But the one for Axiom's AOKP kang didn't. It just hit or miss with those.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

One more thing...

I am on AXI0M Kang and don't want to mess it up, will I have to wipe/reinstall it to make this work? I was wanting to try the new SourceryROM when it comes out.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Nope. Install boot manager. Open it up and give it SU permissions. Then go to the phone rom screen. Select the tab setup phone. Touch that. It will make an image of the phone rom you are currently running. Then scroll over 1 screen to rom1 and hit install zip and select install zip. Then scroll down to where you put the rom file and select that. It will install from there.

If you get stuck in a bootloop for whatever reason, just pull the battery and boot into recovery (volume up/down and power at the same time) then select install from sd card. Go to the boot manager folder and then phone rom. Select the update.zip from that folder and it will bring you right back to the phone rom.


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

Also, if you accidentally back up the boot img of the ROM you are testing, just reboot into recovery and do an advanced restore and restore the boot image of your previous ROM. Don't forget to make a full backup before testing the app.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah boot manager is totally worth it. Some people have random luck with diff gapps, but there is one set of gapps that will work with any rom on boot manager (and the only one that works with roms on mine). I always kill the app and reboot it after I install a zip, just to make sure it took. I had 7 slots (including my phone rom at first), and they will take up quite a bit of space, but totally worth it.

And if you get into a boot loop trying to boot into a rom, just go into your recovery and go to boot manager>and then into whatever rom that you know will boot (usually phone rom) straight from there. If you have any questions pm me, I had a tough time with it at first but have it running nice and smooth now.

Here's the gapps that you need:

http://db.tt/eIhuehwy

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Why can't I download the pro version? Says its not compatible. Tried on computer and on phone.

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using RootzWiki


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

GatorsUF said:


> Why can't I download the pro version? Says its not compatible. Tried on computer and on phone.
> 
> Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS using RootzWiki


IDK man. I had nothing but terrible luck with it. Been working with the developer for 2 days now and he says it just doesn't play well with some devices. And the gapps you have to use are almost 3 months old? Uninstalled....YMMV


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok have you changed the screen density at all? If it's not the stock 320, that causes market issues. Also, make sure you clear cache/data for the market and then try to search for it.

You may want to email the Dev group and ask them why it says it won't work with your phone. See if they have any other advice for you as well.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

Bought, downloaded, and installed this app over the weekend. Awesome app and runs flawlessly on my phone (AOKP B27 and Imoseyon 2.4.0 kernel). Have a total of 3 Roms installed at the moment. All boot without issue and regular/latest gapps work without issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

OK so I have been unsuccessful in the first two ROMs I have tried:

ViciousMIUI - Boots to startup and instantly says "com.android.system" failed force close, and continues on until it jumps back to boot screen.

SourceryROM - Does the exact same thing, I tried installing with Gapps that came with it and the Gapps that are posted on the first page of this thread...both FC then Bootloop...

I really want to try SourceryROM, what am I doing wrong? Can someone who has used the app try Sourcery and see if you can get it to work?


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

GrandMasterB said:


> IDK man. I had nothing but terrible luck with it. Been working with the developer for 2 days now and he says it just doesn't play well with some devices. And the gapps you have to use are almost 3 months old? Uninstalled....YMMV


I had bad luck with it at first too. I went to my cousins house and he showed me a couple tricks and man its been running sweet ever since. And yeah that gapps package is from November, so like 3.x months old lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

GatorsUF said:


> OK so I have been unsuccessful in the first two ROMs I have tried:
> 
> ViciousMIUI - Boots to startup and instantly says "com.android.system" failed force close, and continues on until it jumps back to boot screen.
> 
> ...


Its really important to make sure that the rom and the gapps take. A couple things that I do are 1 always kill the app after you install any kind of zip. You want the name to show up in the rom name by itself (without you having to type it in). Also, make sure that you are going into a file manager after you install zips. Go into boot manager > and then it should have a list starting with phone rom, and then your slots. It will have a folder for however many slots are available, but it will only actually have something in the folder if the install took.

Another handy trick-- when you ate trying to boot into a rom, if it boot loops or something the quickest way back is recovery>install zip from SD card>boot manager folder > then choose the phone rom folder. Click update, it should be the only file in that folder. Way faster than a nandroid and should work as long as the phone rom isn't boot looping.

I had a lot of problems with boot manager initially, and eventually wound up going back to 4.0.2 and starting all over again. The second time thru though, she started working great for me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Here is what I did for sourcery:

1st attempt:

Open Boot Manager - Slot 1 - Install Zip - Wipe Everything - install finished - Back to Slot 1 - Install Zip - Gapps from Sourcery - finished - reboot to ROM - Bootloop...

2nd Attempt:

Same thing except I used the Gapps that "throwbot" posted - bootloop....


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

So I have tried Sourcery a few more times since one of the devs says its compatible with boot manager

I tried 3 times today:

1st time: got stuck unzipping "tweeter.ogg" for 10-15 minutes, so I pulled battery
2nd and 3rd time: The screen turned off while it was running (normal screen timeout) but it would NOT turn back on...had to pull battery.

WTF? as you can see I really want this to work but I am having no luck...I am on a 4.0.4 rom, maybe thats the problem?


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

Maybe you should just make a nandroid and then flash the rom as you normally would, making it your phone rom. Seems like everyone's having problems with it so there might be an incompatibility with BM.

If a rom wouldn't work in a slot with me, it always works flashing it through clockwork unless the md5 is different or something.

The guys that made boot manager are awesome about helping you get it to work, if you hit them up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Sounds like you got a bad dl of the rom zip. Try redownloading it. Then when you install it, you are booted into the phone rom correct?

Also, go into the app settings and turn on the Screen on during install option. While it's unzipping everything, pull the pulldown down and watch to see if everything goes smoothly.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

The zip is good, I check the MD5 on it.

I will try the screen on thing now

What steps should I take to wipe the ROM slot if it bootloops or is corrupt? I have been doing "Delete ROM1" then "Wipe/Data Reset - with Ext2"


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

You can always try to run the fix corrupt files within the app. I've never used that.

Unless I had/have something installed into a slot and I'm overwriting it, I only wipe cache. If there is something there is when I will wipe data.

EDIT: Maybe even try to clear out the app cache/data under settings/apps. That may help as well. You will have to reselect the screen on thing again after you do it though.


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

throwbot said:


> So I have tried Sourcery a few more times since one of the devs says its compatible with boot manager
> 
> I tried 3 times today:
> 
> ...


That is the exact same problem I would have on 95% of the ROMs I tried to install, CM9, Axiom, CNA, MIUI. The device would just shut off mid install and wouldn't turn back on without doing a battery pull and it would smell really hot when popping off the battery cover. I worked with the dev for a couple days or more and he said it was failing during the DATA install for some reason.

Anyways, the excessive heat and shutting off was enough to scare me out of trying anymore. The developer is a very nice guy. He tried to do everything he could to help me and when I decided I didn't want to try anymore he tried to refund my money but I declined. As far as I'm concerned he more than earned his money and hopefully Boot Manager is something I will be able to use down the road with another device, just not with my Gnex.

I also have Slide Explorer Pro by the same developer and its a very nice Root File Explorer. I recommend it.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I had a problem like that when it was first released for the DX. Worked with the dev for a cpl days (something like 48 emails back and forth) and we came to realize that for some odd reason, that particular rom slot was bad. I used a different slot and it worked perfectly for that rom. Then I tried a different rom in the "bad" slot and it worked for that one. It was very strange.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Ok, so I just tried installing Sourcery on Slot1 again and its stuck at "libsecril-client.so". I don't think that file is the issue since it seems to always stick on a different file, however something is wrong.

Unfortunately I only have 1 Rom slot, because I am on BM Lite. I would love to get the Pro version, but it seems silly to if I cannot get this one to work...


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

GrandMasterB said:


> Glad you got it working
> 
> That is the exact same problem I would have on 95% of the ROMs I tried to install, CM9, Axiom, CNA, MIUI. The device would just shut off mid install and wouldn't turn back on without doing a battery pull and it would smell really hot when popping off the battery cover. I worked with the dev for a couple days or more and he said it was failing during the DATA install for some reason.
> 
> ...


Maybe I should email him and mention your issue, atleast we wouldn't be starting from scratch since he has seen your issues. Can you PM me your email so I can mention you in the email?


----------



## GrandMasterB (Jan 24, 2012)

cubsfan187 said:


> Maybe I should email him and mention your issue, atleast we wouldn't be starting from scratch since he has seen your issues. Can you PM me your email so I can mention you in the email?


No problem. Anything I can do to help. PM sent.


----------



## monkespit (Jun 15, 2011)

I was able to get gummy to install and work fine with BM gapps, but was unsuccessful with AOKP which I really wanted it for. Tried 3 times and it would always get stuck on unzipping 1 file or another different every time. Gummy worked perfectly first try.
It was suggested to just make nandroid and install as normal phone rom. If I made a nandroid of new rom could I basically swap between the 2 by just restoring nandroids and skip the whole boot manager app altogether? At a ridiculously slower rate.


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

monkespit said:


> I was able to get gummy to install and work fine with BM gapps, but was unsuccessful with AOKP which I really wanted it for. Tried 3 times and it would always get stuck on unzipping 1 file or another different every time. Gummy worked perfectly first try.
> It was suggested to just make nandroid and install as normal phone rom. If I made a nandroid of new rom could I basically swap between the 2 by just restoring nandroids and skip the whole boot manager app altogether? At a ridiculously slower rate.


Yes, but much slower...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> Ok, so I just tried installing Sourcery on Slot1 again and its stuck at "libsecril-client.so". I don't think that file is the issue since it seems to always stick on a different file, however something is wrong.
> 
> Unfortunately I only have 1 Rom slot, because I am on BM Lite. I would love to get the Pro version, but it seems silly to if I cannot get this one to work...


Ok try this. Make a nandroid of the rom you are running now and try to install that into the rom slot. See if it sticks on that one. If not, then you can install Sorcery as your phone rom and have whatever you're running now as slot one for the time being.


----------

